# '87 OLDS CUTLASS SUPREME EURO 1/24 SCALE



## TOPDOGHYDRAULICS (Sep 29, 2009)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN ONE OR HAS ONE POST PICS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking to by one. How much?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 20 2009, 01:26 AM~15409797
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


$150.00 shipped !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15430586
> *$150.00  shipped  !
> *


 :0 what :angry: thats ridicklous that fucker aint worth no 150 bucks for one its out of scale two u have to do much body work on it that resin is only worth in my books 20 bucks shipped :biggrin: even if its hard to find


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 22 2009, 01:19 AM~15430988
> *:0 what  :angry: thats ridicklous that fucker aint worth no 150 bucks for one its out of scale two u have to do much body work on it that resin is only worth in my books 20 bucks shipped  :biggrin: even if its hard to find
> *


*THATS MY FEE'S TO GET YOU A BUILDER ! *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15431085
> *THATS  MY  FEE'S  TO  GET  YOU  A  BUILDER  !
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh ok  can i have one :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:34 PM~15431085
> *THATS  MY  FEE'S  TO  GET  YOU  A  BUILDER  !
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks familiar. :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 22 2009, 01:50 PM~15435893
> *Hey that looks familiar. :uh:
> *



damn Cletus, u should get one too!!!!




:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 11:34 PM~15431085
> *THATS  MY  FEE'S  TO  GET  YOU  A  BUILDER  !
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up guys?Hey,if anyone in here can get me a mid 80's olds. cutty,like the one in this pic,with the wheels on it...Please PM me,cause I've been looking for years & I can't find nothing really.And,if one of you want to build one for me,I'll pay ya.I have a 82' Cutty & I want a model car ''look a like'' of my Cutlass.I can send pics too...Thanks alot guys!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2009, 08:15 PM~15439060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that big line from under the front window to under the door handle???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 28 2009, 04:47 PM~15494581
> *Whats that big line from under the front window to under the door handle???
> *



That was the first kit TWINN ever casted ! it was a learning tool for him back then ! 

the line happen when he added the second part of a 2 part mold ! 

The line is actually high and sands out like its never was there on the ones i had !


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you still have a cutlass model left for sale???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

was that price for real? please pm me.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

man wuzzgud i wanna get 1


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Oct 21 2009, 10:59 PM~15430165
> *Looking to by one. How much?
> *


i have one. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 07:46 PM~16304262
> *i have one. :biggrin:
> *


come on with it. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 06:46 PM~16304262
> *i have one. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BREAK OUT NIKKA STOP HOLDING :angry: shiiiit i can buy a new set of tires for the lac for the crazy price of 150 bucks :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

MINI I HOPE U KNOW WE IN A RECCESSION RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!! :angry: :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears:


TAAAAAH LOCO!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 19 2010, 08:12 PM~16344302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

im gonna build one and give it to Jimmy flintstone. hell put everyone in the cutty business out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 19 2010, 09:03 PM~16344936
> *im gonna build one and give it to Jimmy flintstone. hell put everyone in the cutty business out
> *


----------

